# Shimano Stradic CI4 3000F Seized-up!



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

My CI4 done seized up on me (hood was not spinning well) after a saltwater trip and i took it apart for maintenance. Everything went fine and I greased and oiled the right parts and put back together. I got the hood and holding nut back on but noticed it wasnt very smooth. I took it apart again and notice the bearing was not rotating / spinning like it should. 

I assume this is the reason for the poor hood rotation but wasnt sure if its something else...

Q: Does that mean the bearing is pretty much toast? 
Is there an easy fix for this? I know ur not supposed to put a lot of oil on the bearing when maintenancing but should I try some type of lube and how do i get it in there?
If its not easy, I suppose I should consider replacing - any advice for this? Boca bearings seem nice but are really expensive...

TIA!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes that bearing that sits underneath the roller bearing is whats causing the issue. You can try and let it soak in CLR for a bit, then stick a pencil on a drill and see if it comes free. If it does let it sit some more in CLR. Spin again, then flush with acetone and repeat the spin. Check to see if you feel grit. If it feels smooth, then lube and replace. Hope this helps...Dip:brew2:


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

If you replace it just put a stainless one in it as the hybrids are overkill in the spinners. Just either put some heavy oil or grease in the bearing. You can also order it lubed already if you don't know how to remove the shields. What dip said, most of the time you can get them broke free but they may never be the same after that either. Just depends on how bad of shape they are in, but you wont know that until you get it broke and flushed out.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

thanks for the advice. so in basic soak the shielded round bearing thing in CLR to see if I can get it spinning again and once i do then with acetone, lube, replace. If not then considering replacing. 

I saw a video about spraying something called inox lanox directly into the bearing. Guy mentions its for corrosion protection but also a good lubricant. Any thoughts on that product relative to my specific issue (meaning could I use that as alternative to soaking?)

My bro also mentioned about looking into companies around town that are bearing distributors and sometimes that will have some spare bearings that they would be willing to sell that fit my reel. Anyone ever try that and is that recommended route?

TU dip and george!


----------



## handi2 (Jun 22, 2014)

The bearing will need replacing or it will too loud when reeling. I have the dimensions of the bearing in my shop. They are around $6.00 each for ABEC5 SS.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

There is no need to use an ABEC 5 bearing in that location. Check to make sure you have the anti reverse bearing seated correctly also.


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

You can remove the shields from the bearing. It is necessary to be gentle with the shields (and the bearing internals), though. Then it is easy to clean and re-lube and re-press the shields into place. Here is a thread by Alan Tani - Bearings


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

jpgrfan said:


> You can remove the shields from the bearing. It is necessary to be gentle with the shields (and the bearing internals), though. Then it is easy to clean and re-lube and re-press the shields into place. Here is a thread by Alan Tani - Bearings


Wow very detailed info - thks for sharing... even with this kinda feel like i would screw things up... i started calling around and it seems local bearing distributors might have a replacement bearing - are there things I should ask for (like anti-corrosion, stainless steel, etc)? Seems like it might be cost effective too...


----------



## handi2 (Jun 22, 2014)

willygee said:


> wow very detailed info - thks for sharing... Even with this kinda feel like i would screw things up... I started calling around and it seems local bearing distributors might have a replacement bearing - are there things i should ask for (like anti-corrosion, stainless steel, etc)? Seems like it might be cost effective too...


 ss abec 5


----------

